# Local hike



## thedude (Apr 28, 2010)

So i went out last weekend with my Entomology club. We were looking for cocoons, spring butterflies and other spring bugs. Being largely a coleoptera and hymenoptera guy, i didn't see to much that interested me. But other members of the club got to catch a few things.

anyway, here's some of the pictures i took while we were out.

Where we were - we hugged the stream most of the time as were were keying in on spicebush for the cocoons. We were specifically looking for the Promethea Silkmoth (Callosamia promethea)













Tent caterpillars (Malacosoma sp)











Some cool fungi





















and some pitcher plants (made the trip for me)


----------



## mitchnast (Apr 29, 2010)

The fungus is a dryad's saddle (Polyporus squamosus)
edible when young, tender, and well-cooked.

The flower is not a pitcher plant, but rather, Jack-in-the-pulpit (Arisaema triphyllum) AKA "bog onion"   Quite toxic if eaten due to high levels of oxalic acid,  may itch on skin if juices dry, leaving a residue of calcium oxylate crystals. simmilar to pothos, dieffenbachia, rhubarb leaf, or philodendron in toxicity.

Pitcher plants do however like bogs and muskeg.


----------



## shanebp (Apr 29, 2010)

Here in Newfoundland the pitcher plant is our provincial flower. I see them all the time, they thrive on the bogs around here, you'd love it.


----------



## thedude (Apr 29, 2010)

mitchnast said:


> The fungus is a dryad's saddle (Polyporus squamosus)
> edible when young, tender, and well-cooked.
> 
> The flower is not a pitcher plant, but rather, Jack-in-the-pulpit (Arisaema triphyllum) AKA "bog onion"   Quite toxic if eaten due to high levels of oxalic acid,  may itch on skin if juices dry, leaving a residue of calcium oxylate crystals. simmilar to pothos, dieffenbachia, rhubarb leaf, or philodendron in toxicity.
> ...


thanks for the positive ID! I found them in a bog type of area though. Do you know if there's actually any species of pitcher plants in south eastern PA?


----------

